# Sets, setes (tenis)



## torrebruno

Queridos amigos:
  Esto que planteo ahora es un asunto eminentemente lingüistico, sin ánimo alguno de querer levantar ampollas:

  Puesto que "set" es un término tenístico inglés ya asimilado en la lengua española, podría decirse entonces que España va ganando a Argentina en la copa Davis por 6 "setes" a tres, ¿no?

  Entonces, ¿por qué no se oye decir nunca? ¿Por qué siempre oigo decir que España va ganando a Argentina en la copa Davis por seis "sets" a tres? ¿Por allí dicen igual?
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## torrebruno

No, no, no... ¡Seis setes a dos!


----------



## Pixidio

No, porque setes sería demasiada tortura para mis oídos...

Si se dice set y sets, está en el DRAE, pero hoy no voy a darle la razón a un español... 

Pienso que la razón para que haya mantenido su plural es lo mal que sonaría setes.


----------



## torrebruno

Peor suena la intención hipercastellanizante del locutor que le ha hecho raya a cualquier término inglés propio de ese deporte. Se empeña en llamar "rotura" al "break". Madre mía, para todo hay un límite.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> No, no, no... ¡Seis setes a dos!



Sets, Torre, *sets*:
En el DPD:


> *2.* Su plural es _sets_ _«Tras cinco sets _[...] _consiguió clasificarse para la cuarta ronda»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.7.95).


----------



## Pixidio

Ya tanto no sé Torre, para mí el deporte es un universo paralelo y bastante distante por cierto.


----------



## swift

Opino como Pixidio: lo más probable es que se trate de eufonía. Pasa lo mismo con voces como _clips_ y _cassettes_, que yo he invariablemente escrito y pronunciado _clipes_ y _casetes_, a pesar de que la gente sigue prefiriendo la pronunciación y la grafía anglicadas.


----------



## torrebruno

No, no, no:


> *set**.*
> 
> (Del ingl. _set_).
> * 1.     * m. Conjunto de elementos que comparten una propiedad o tienen un fin común. _Un set de repuesto._
> 
> * 2.     * m. En el tenis y otros deportes, parte o manga de un partido, con tanteo independiente.


¿Lo veis? Letra redondilla, palabra castellana. Termina en consonante; su plural se forma con -es: setes. Argentina va perdiendo por seis *setes* a dos.


----------



## swift

Sí, hay otros anglicismos como 'paddle' que aparecen en bastardillas. De todas formas, ¿qué es lo que quieres demostrar?

Mira lo que dice la Fundéu:


> *Anglicismo innecesario. Su plural es sets.
> 
> *http://www.fundeu.es/vademecum-S-set-1998.html


Me encanta que recomienden substituir 'set' por 'plató'.


----------



## Pixidio

swift said:


> Sí, hay otros anglicismos como 'paddle' que aparecen en bastardillas. De todas formas, ¿qué es lo que quieres demostrar?



Plató sería inaplicable al tenís.Mmmm, yo no sé qué es lo que querrá demostrar, pero que acá hay un poquito de vanagloria no lo dudo.


----------



## torrebruno

Caramba, pues ellos mismos son los que dicen que:




> *el plural de píxel es píxeles, no píxels*
> 
> 
> El plural de las palabras terminadas en elese forma añadiendo _-es,_ y el de _píxel_ es _píxeles_.
> Muchos hispanohablantes tienen cierta resistencia a formar los plurales regulares en español de palabras llegadas de otras lenguas y adaptadas ortográficamente a la nuestra, pues las siguen sintiendo como extranjeras y tienden a formar sus plurales como en la lengua de origen.
> Eso es lo que ocurre con la palabra _píxel_ (escrita en redonda y con tilde), que es la hispanización del nombre _pixel,_ acrónimo de _picture element _(elemento de imagen), y pueden leerse u oírse frases como: «Lograr que los píxels no sean perceptibles al ojo humano a una distancia normal»; «Presentaron nuevas cámaras digitales de 8 pixels».
> Si en español se escribe _píxel, _con tilde por ser palabra llana terminada en ele, se añade la terminación _-es _para hacer su plural y mantener el acento gráfico —_píxeles—, _porque en ese caso es esdrújula.
> 
> 
> *Fundéu BBVA*
> www.fundeu.es


No hay motivo para pensar que "set" merezca tratamiento diferente, ¿no?
Y es la misma Academia, además, -como ya inserté antes- la que da carta de naturaleza a su significado, ¿no?
¿Quién me aclara este misterio?


----------



## swift

Por muy arbitrario que sea, _sets_ es el plural que se lexicalizó, Bruno amigo. Pero a lo mejor los académicos tengan una explicación más convincente. 

Feliz noche.


----------



## torrebruno

Claro. Gracias swift.


----------



## miguel89

Creo que el asunto es que no hay ninguna palabra cuyo singular termine en -t (que se pronuncie) y que haga el plural con -es. Ni siquiera aquellas que hace tiempo que se incorporaron al idioma. Es algo del todo ajeno a nuestros oídos, por eso suena tan mal.


----------



## torrebruno

MIra miguel89, de la misma camada:


> *el plural de córner es córneres*
> 
> *El plural de córner es córneres*, pues el  plural de los sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en las consonantes _-l, -r,  -n, -d, -z, -j_ se forma en español añadiendo _–es_.
> Sin embargo, con palabras procedentes de otras lenguas y adaptadas  ortográficamente al español se percibe a veces cierta tendencia a formar sus  plurales como en el idioma de origen, en lugar de aplicar las reglas  españolas.
> Es lo que ocurre con el plural de _córner _(con tilde), hispanización  del inglés _corner_, que aparece a menudo en la forma _corners _en  los medios de comunicación: «... con un público entregado que gritaba gol hasta  en los corners*... *», «Existen diferencias entre los corners  lanzados en la primera parte y en la segunda parte de un partido».
> En español el plural de _córner _es _córneres_, al igual que  el de tóner es _tóneres_, o el de _póster_,  _pósteres_.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fundéu BBVA*
> www.fundeu.es


Y suenan mal solo las primeras cincuenta veces. 
El tema con "sets" es que es término asimilado bastante antes de estas tendencias reguladoras  y se ha incorporado ya al habla. Y cualquiera le lleva ahora la contraria.


----------



## Aviador

Yo, desde campo neutral, creo que Nadal y Ferrer jugaron como *robotes* imparables.
No, ¿verdad? No suena nada bien.


----------



## miguel89

torrebruno said:


> MIra miguel89, de la misma camada:
> 
> Y suenan mal solo las primeras cincuenta veces.
> El tema con "sets" es que es término asimilado bastante antes de estas tendencias reguladoras  y se ha incorporado ya al habla. Y cualquiera le lleva ahora la contraria.


Pero con -r hay muchas palabras naturales del español: cantar > cantares, decir > decires, palomar > palomares, etc. etc. Lo mismo con -l, -n, -d, -z, y -j (no tantas con -j, pero reloj es una de todos los días).


----------



## jorgema

miguel89 said:


> Creo que el asunto es que no hay ninguna palabra cuyo singular termine en -t (que se pronuncie) y que haga el plural con -es. Ni siquiera aquellas que hace tiempo que se incorporaron al idioma. Es algo del todo ajeno a nuestros oídos, por eso suena tan mal.



Parece que así es. A _carnet _y _capot _hace tiempo que se les quitó la T final (aunque yo siempre he pronunciado _carnet_, y _carnets_). A *set *no la pudieron mochar de la misma manera, por lo que mantiene su T. 

Aviador, la T de _robot _está durando pero por cuánto tiempo más. Por ahí escucho a menudo "los robós".


----------



## ACQM

uy, perdón, me he equivocado, ¡pensé que el hilo iría sobre setas asturianas!

sets, robots, tests,... hoy a Torrebruno nadie la da la razón, pobrete.


----------



## jazyk

Tal vez les interese esto.


----------



## oa2169

ACQM said:


> sets, robots, tests,... hoy a Torrebruno nadie la da la razón, pobrete.



_*Accésit, tarot*_ (singular): no me atrevo a pensar en sus plurales. Claro que estas vienen del latín y del francés respectivamente..


----------



## Pinairun

¿Alguien diría gourmetes, cabaretes, fuetes, sovietes...?


----------



## Pixidio

Está más que claro que el Lado Oscuro de la fuerza está evitando a toda costa que las palabras terminadas en t formes sus plurales como cualesquiera otras, por más españolas por derecho propio que sean.


----------



## oa2169

Pinairun said:


> ¿Alguien diría gourmetes, cabaretes, _*fuetes*_, sovietes...?



Si diría "fuetes" pero como plural de "fuete" que en Colombia se utiliza como sinónimo de látigo. (Ver este hilo).

_Este hilo se está acabando......._


----------



## Jonno

Pinairun said:


> ¿Alguien diría gourmetes, cabaretes, fuetes, sovietes...?



¿No recuerdas esa canción "somos, somos las vedetes de los cabaretes de todo Madrid"?


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> Si diría "fuetes" pero como plural de "fuete" que en Colombia se utiliza como sinónimo de látigo. (Ver este hilo).
> 
> _Este hilo se está acabando......._



El fuet (del catalán) es una especie de embutido.



Jonno said:


> ¿No recuerdas esa canción "somos, somos las vedetes de los cabaretes de todo Madrid"?



Nooo, la verdad es que no.

Y si en lugar del anglicismo "set" los locutores hubieran dicho "manga" (que también se las trae; acepción 16 del DRAE) no tendríamos así a Torre, que nadie le da la razón.


----------



## ACQM

Pinairun said:


> El fuet (del catalán) es una especie de embutido.



Que al partirlo con las manos suena como un látigo (_fuet_ en catalán).


----------



## torrebruno

Les escribí preguntándoles y su respuesta se abrevia así:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=plural



> *h)** Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en consonantes distintas de -l, -r, -n, -d, -z, -j, -s, -x, -ch.* Se trate de onomatopeyas o de voces procedentes de otras lenguas, hacen el plural en _-s:_ _crac,_ pl. _cracs;_ _zigzag,_ pl. _zigzags;_ _esnob,_ pl. _esnobs;_ _chip,_ pl. _chips;_ _mamut, _pl._ mamuts; cómic,_ pl. _cómics_. Se exceptúa de esta regla la palabra _club,_ que admite dos plurales, _clubs _y_ clubes_ (→ club)_. _También son excepciones el arabismo _imam_ (→ imán), cuyo plural asentado es _imames,_ y el latinismo _álbum _(→ álbum)_,_ cuyo plural asentado es _álbumes._


¿Alguien me vende un muro para darme cabezazos?


----------



## _SantiWR_

torrebruno said:


> Queridos amigos:
> Esto que planteo ahora es un asunto eminentemente lingüistico, sin ánimo alguno de querer levantar ampollas:
> 
> Puesto que "set" es un término tenístico inglés ya asimilado en la lengua española, podría decirse entonces que España va ganando a Argentina en la copa Davis por 6 "setes" a tres, ¿no?
> 
> Entonces, ¿por qué no se oye decir nunca? ¿Por qué siempre oigo decir que España va ganando a Argentina en la copa Davis por seis "sets" a tres? ¿Por allí dicen igual?
> Un saludo cordial.



Porque las pabras terminadas en "t" no tienen plural en "-es", de otra forma habrías citado un ejemplo, ¿no?. Por cierto, seis sets a tres no es un resultado posible en el tenis y sólo se usaría a efectos estadísticos. Lo digo porque este parece ser tu primer contacto con el deporte de la raqueta. Bienvenido 

PD: en el DPD puedes consultar las reglas de plurarización en español:



> *h) Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en consonantes distintas de -l, -r, -n, -d, -z, -j, -s, -x, -ch. Se trate de onomatopeyas o de voces procedentes de otras lenguas, hacen el plural en -s: crac, pl. cracs; zigzag, pl. zigzags; esnob, pl. esnobs; chip, pl. chips; mamut, pl. mamuts; cómic, pl. cómics. Se exceptúa de esta regla la palabra club, que admite dos plurales, clubs y clubes (→ club). También son excepciones el arabismo imam (→ imán), cuyo plural asentado es imames, y el latinismo álbum (→ álbum), cuyo plural asentado es álbumes.*




Santiago.


----------



## campem

Decir 'set' es innecesario pudiendo decir 'tanda', yo nunca lo digo y muchos periodistas tampoco. El DPD hace una excepción con 'set' al no asimilarlo a 'se', no entiendo por qué, pero dice claro que el plural de 'set' es 'sets'. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que lo lógico sería 'set - setes' en ese caso. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Set no es la única palabra que acaba en -t que está en el diccionario. Encima de tu mensaje tienes, por ejemplo, mamut. Y "mamú" o "mamús" no lo he visto jamás (y tampoco "mamutes" )


----------



## _SantiWR_

campem said:


> Decir 'set' es innecesario pudiendo decir 'tanda', yo nunca lo digo y muchos periodistas tampoco. El DPD hace una excepción con 'set' al no asimilarlo a 'se', no entiendo por qué, pero dice claro que el plural de 'set' es 'sets'. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que lo lógico sería 'set - setes' en ese caso.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Tanda? 
En todo caso sería manga.


----------



## campem

_SantiWR_ said:


> ¿Tanda?
> En todo caso sería manga.



Sí, yo digo tanda.


----------

